

Apple's patent on inductive charging - aes
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2012/0246374.html

======
aes
As also covered here [http://www.powerpage.org/2012/09/27/apple-files-patent-
for-i...](http://www.powerpage.org/2012/09/27/apple-files-patent-for-
inductive-charging-pad-that-could-also-offer-device-syncing-features/) and
here [http://www.pt-news.org/apple-inc-aapl-patent-shows-
inductive...](http://www.pt-news.org/apple-inc-aapl-patent-shows-inductive-
charging-syncing-docking-in-the-works-for-iphone/1211399/)

